# [xfce4] depclean après un update

## philius

je regarde régulièrement le site gentoo packages pour voir les nouveautés

aujourd'hui ayant vu des mises à jour pour xfce4

j'ai fait un emerge update de mon world qui m'a mis à jour :

xfce4-meta

xfdesktop

xfburn

et quelques autres paquets

par contre faisant des installations/desinstallations sur d'autre paquets divers

j'ai lancé un deplean peu de temps après et la

je me suis retrouvé avec plusieurs paquets de xfce4 supprimé

xfce4-mixer

orage

mousepad

terminal

appfinder

xfcewm4-themes

les icones

gstreamer

etc

j'avais ajouté un bug sur bugzilla, mais mon anglais n'étant pas super

ils me l'ont supprimé ne comprenant pas trop ce que je disais et considérant ce problème "normal"

j'ai recommencé d'après une sauvegarde récente pour vérifier

et même soucis

j'ai du réinstaller les paquets un par un pour avoir de nouveau mon système opérationnel

je pense qu'il y a un bug sur le méta paquet ??

d'ailleur de mémoire le méta paquet était xfce4 et non xfce4-meta avant la mise à jour

si cela semble normal pour les intégrateurs de gentoo

ca surprend en tout cas lors du depclean lol

j'ai contourné mon soucis comme cité plus haut (en réinstallant les paquets supprimés)

mais je me pose la question le meta paquet installe t'il la totalité ou doit on dans le cas d'une installation installé le complément ?

ou installe t'il le minimal de xfce4 à partir d'aujourd'hui?Last edited by philius on Thu Aug 27, 2009 11:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

xfce4-extra n'existe plus, il faut repasser par les ebuilds individuels.

C'est peut être ce qui t'affecte.

----------

## xaviermiller

+1 (j'ai vu le message à ce sujet dans la mailing list gentoo-dev)

----------

## Pixys

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> xfce4-extra n'existe plus, il faut repasser par les ebuilds individuels.
> 
> C'est peut être ce qui t'affecte.

 

En ce qui concerne mousepad c'est bizarre car il appartient au paquet xfce-base/xfce4.

----------

## philius

oui je vois qu'il y a du changement en ce moment sur xfce4

de mémoire j'avais fait "emerge xfce4" il me semble pour installer le tout

je n'ai pas utilisé de paquet extra, juste un ou deux plugins: applets pour le panel et plugins pour thunar

après la mise à jour emerge m'a même prévenu d'un fichier config à modifier

j'ai fait un "dispatch-conf", qui a changé dans "package.use" ou j'avais "xfce4" en "xfce4-meta"

mon post est avant tout pour prevenir du problème de transition aujourd'hui dans la mise à jour

qui peut surprendre si l'on fait un emerge --depclean ensuite

par contre dans le cas d'une installation en partant de zéro, je me demande ce que cela va installer ?

visiblement il n'y aura plus d'icone par défault (voir plus d'icone du tout)

il faudra les installer en plus

pas de thème non plus d'installer

pour le terminal, mousepad, orage

bon si l'on veut utiliser autre chose ça ne me dérange pas et que ce soit en option peut être bien dans ce cas

plus de mixer non plus

la procédure que j'ai faite aujourd'hui

un emerge --depclean avec --pretend

pour voir ce qui allait être supprimer

et j'ai réinstaller pour en faite incorporer à wolrd ce qui me semblait indispensable, avant de faire le depclean

emerge:

mousepad

terminal

les icones par défaut "rodent" -> indispensable 

les thèmes -> je ne sais pas si un thème par défaut est installer avec le méta-paquet, mais pas d'icone en tout cas c'est sur

je n'ai pas réinstallé le mixer pour le moment (j'ai dejà alsamixer en console)

orage je ne l'utilise pas donc ça peut être positif dans ce cas

app-finder de supprimé aussi

enfin bon je trouve que le méta paquet d'aujourd'hui n'est plus si méta que ca lol

ce qui peut être une bonne solution si l'on veut faire une installation à ses besoins

mais l'on se rapproche plus d'une installation paquet par paquet...

comme on le ferait avec un openbox ou autre...

edit : 

je pense que tout était lié au paquet xfce4

vu qu'il a été remplacé par xfce4-meta et donc supprimé

les applications lié sont supprimé aussi

----------

## El_Goretto

@Pixys: tu as raison.

Sinon dans l'ebuild, j'ai vu dans l'ebuild un flag "minimal" qui pourrait provoquer l'éviction de certains packaques cités:

```
     

#/usr/portage/xfce-base/xfce4/xfce4-4.6.1.ebuild

!minimal? ( >=app-office/orage-${PV}

                app-editors/mousepad

                x11-terms/terminal

                x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme

                >=xfce-base/thunar-0.9.92

                >=x11-themes/xfwm4-themes-4.6

                >=xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-${PV} )

```

----------

## philius

oui mais comme je disais précédemment

le paquet xfce4 n'existe plus !!!

un emerge xfce4 ne retourne rien

et il est apparament remplacé par xfce4-meta

donc ca semble normal que mousepad soit supprimé aussi si il est lié au paquet "xfce4"

et si xfce4-meta est une installation minimalist ???

sans icones, thèmes, et programmes

on se retrouve aujourd'hui avec une désinstallation partielle de xfce4 dans le cas d'une mise à jour plus --depclean

et sur les flags de "xfce4-meta" il n'y a juste que sessionLast edited by philius on Mon Aug 24, 2009 1:50 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## philius

ce que je vois aujourd'hui

installation avant de xfce4 avec -> emerge xfce4 = complet

installation aujourd'hui de xfce4 -> avec emerge xfce4-meta = minimalist

la transition aujourd'hui -> on se retrouve en installation minimalist

une installation en partant de zéro -> idem minimalist

il faut dans tout les cas "aujourd'hui" réinstaller les paquets complémentaires

icones

thèmes

voir même :

mousepad

terminal

mixer

orage

app-finder

pour se retrouver dans l'installation d'avant la mise à jour

ce qui n'est pas dramatique !!

mais il faut le savoir...

----------

## Biloute

Pour les icones et les themes ca a changé depuis qu'on est passé à la version 4.4.6

Surtout que le Rodent-theme est vraiment trés trés trés trés trés trés trés trés trés trés trés vieux

Maintenant tu as le choix entre aller sur http://www.xfce-look.org ou installer gnome-icon-theme voir tango-icon-theme.

J'ai regardé dans mon fichier world et xfce4 a été automatiquement remplacé par xfce4-meta

----------

## philius

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Pour les icones et les themes ca a changé depuis qu'on est passé à la version 4.4.6
> 
> Surtout que le Rodent-theme est vraiment trés trés trés trés trés trés trés trés trés trés trés vieux
> 
> Maintenant tu as le choix entre aller sur http://www.xfce-look.org ou installer gnome-icon-theme voir tango-icon-theme.
> ...

 

oui et si tu fait un emerge --depclean cela donne quoi ???

pour moi cela supprime ce que j'ai dis plus haut

après vérification le "meta" installe les hicolor-icon-thèmes

mais ca ne s'affiche nul part et le thème est presque vide

----------

## xaviermiller

Chalut,

J'utilise tango-icon-themes  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Donc, oui, je confirme, j'ai ajouté à world les paquets prêts à être dégagés en passant de xfce4 à xfce4-meta:

```
[ xfce-base/thunar, pas nécessaire si vous utilisez le use flag thunar de xfdesktop]

x11-themes/xfwm4-themes

x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme

app-editors/mousepad

x11-terms/terminal

xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer

xfce-base/xfce4-session

xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder

[et app-office/orage pour ceux qui n'en veulent]
```

----------

## Pixys

 *philius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ce qui n'est pas dramatique !!
> 
> mais il faut le savoir...

 

Effectivement, le changement est tout récent et la doc n'a pas été mise à jour. Personnellement, je préfère "la nouvelle formule", c'est plus dans l'esprit Gentoo.

----------

## philius

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *philius wrote:*   
> 
> ce qui n'est pas dramatique !!
> 
> mais il faut le savoir... 
> ...

 

je suis d'accord avec toi cela permet de pouvoir installer autre chose que les applications par défaut ^^

mais au moins les thèmes et un peu plus d'icones dans le "meta-paquet" aurait été une bonne idée...

a coté de cela autant supprimer thunar aussi dans le cas ou l'on veuille un autre gestionnaire de fichier

enfin rien de dramatique !!

comme je le disais plus haut 

mon post était juste une information pour la transition

et certain utilisateur risque d'être surpris la prochaine fois qu'ils feront un --depclean sur leur machine

----------

## Fenril

Bonsoir,

ah, que je fut surpris moi aussi ! emerge a voulu me désinstaller mousepad, je suis perdu moi sans  :Mad: 

Si je comprend bien, il s'agit d'une transistion amenant à une installation de xfce en minimaliste par défaut ?

P.S. : un emerge --depclean désinstalle automatiquement les paquets, même si on peut annuler avec un Ctrl-C, je préfère faire un emerge -a --depclean ça évite de faire une bêtise et laisse le temps de voir s'il n'y a pas de "mauvaise" surprise  :Razz: 

----------

## philius

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> ah, que je fut surpris moi aussi ! emerge a voulu me désinstaller mousepad, je suis perdu moi sans 
> 
> Si je comprend bien, il s'agit d'une transistion amenant à une installation de xfce en minimaliste par défaut ?
> ...

 

oui voila un meta-paquet mais qui au final en fait une version plus minimalist

je suis en train de voir que les flags sur les paquets change aussi un peu

oui le --depclean avec un --ask ou --pretend c'est mieux 

en mode console avec |more pour faire défiler

attention toute fois avec un --ask on risque de taper sur entrée pour le défilement et lancer l'emerge...

----------

## philius

oh la stabilté de mon installation avec xfce commence à me poser soucis   :Very Happy: 

je commence à avoir des warning et même critical sur les composants de xfce voir de gtk

quelques test sur /etc/xorg.conf n'on rien donné

éffacer dans mon home la config lié  a xfce pareil

je n'arrive plus à changer de console sans avoir un plantage de ma session graphique au bout d'un moment

quitter puis revenir ne donne pas plus de stabilité

seul un reboot me permet d'avoir de la stabilité du moins pendant un moment

rho vais quand même pas refaire une install à zéro   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Essaie déjà de restabiliser avec la formule magique

```
emerge -DuNav world

revdep-rebuild -i
```

----------

## philius

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Essaie déjà de restabiliser avec la formule magique
> 
> ```
> ...

 

merci pour l'info 

je viens de le faire rien de particulier en sortie

j'ai même relancé l'update apres le rebuild

encore des mises jours du coté de xfce

je vais attendre que cela se calme pour voir

la ma machine est stable pour  le moment

ca reste aléatoire et apparemment c'est lié au graphisme

soit du coté du panel soit quand je vais dans les paramètres de xfce

on va patienter je vais éviter de changer de console pour le moment

essayer de comprendre ou est le soucis

et je verrai dans une semaineLast edited by philius on Wed Aug 26, 2009 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

La mise à jour est en cours (+ emerge -e world annuel), je verrai d'ici demain ce que ça donne.

Merci pour ton retour  :Smile: 

----------

## philius

un peu de news

une multitude de ligne dans ma console ou je me logue en utilisateur (F1...)

xfconf-warning

error check failed at xconf_channel_get_internal()390:

property "/....." dos not exist on channel "xfce4-desktop"

"/...."

/windowslist-menu/show-sticky-once

/windowslist-menu/show-icons

/windowslist-menu/monitor

/windowslist-menu/submenu

etc...

encore une fois c'est aléatoire et ce n'est pas systèmatique

et des fois ma session reste stable, même avec les messages ??

je vais revoir les flags sur xfce, qui ont été changé récemment...

à suivre

----------

## Fenril

Sinon une idée de quand tout se remettra en place ? Parce que je ne peux plus effectuer de depclean sans que portage me demande de désinstaller foule programmes utiles habituellement intégré à xfce.

----------

## philius

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> Sinon une idée de quand tout se remettra en place ? Parce que je ne peux plus effectuer de depclean sans que portage me demande de désinstaller foule programmes utiles habituellement intégré à xfce.

 

comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut, j'ai juste réintégré terminal,mousepad etc ... avant de faire le --depclean

emerge --depclean --pretend

pour regarder ce qui va être désinstallé

emerge nom_des_paquets pour les intégrer à world (ou éditer le fichier world et les rajouter ?)

emerge --depclean ensuite 

et après c'est bon

@Fenril -> c'est un nouvelle optique d'installation apparament de xfce (plus minimalist), et donc on peut penser que c'est définitif et pas provisoir

par contre toujours ma multitude de message en warning dans ma console

et ma session toujours aléatoirement instable quand je change de console. Mais je pense que ce n'est pas lié à la mise à jour de xfce au final...

plus un problème xorg/carte graphique/noyau... mais je n'ai rien changer de ce coté la il me semble

je met cela un peu de coté pour le moment, je reverrai dans les prochains jours...

----------

## Fenril

Ah pardon, mauvaise recherche. La commande pour placer les paquets en world est :

```
emerge --noreplace nom_du_paquet
```

----------

## SlaXX

J'ai eu le même soucis concernant les mises à jour d'XFCE.

et bizarement après un revdep-rebuild, il m'a réinstallé les paquets giclés par le depclean   :Rolling Eyes: 

Alors du coup à chaque emerge -uDNav world, j'ai droit aux nouveaux paquets xfce4-meta et cie, ensuite le depclean qui me vire pas mal de paquets comme xfce4-mixer, xfce4-extras etc ...

Et enfin avec le revdep-rebuild il me recompile tout ce que depclean m'a enlevé, tout ceci en boucle ...

----------

## philius

 *SlaXX wrote:*   

> J'ai eu le même soucis concernant les mises à jour d'XFCE.
> 
> et bizarement après un revdep-rebuild, il m'a réinstallé les paquets giclés par le depclean  
> 
> Alors du coup à chaque emerge -uDNav world, j'ai droit aux nouveaux paquets xfce4-meta et cie, ensuite le depclean qui me vire pas mal de paquets comme xfce4-mixer, xfce4-extras etc ...
> ...

 

le paquet "xfce4-meta" devrait remplacer "xfce4" normalement

regarde dans :

/etc/portage/package.use

/etc/portage/package.keywords

/var/lib/portage/world

si tu n'as pas une trace de l'ancien "xfce4", qui aurait du être ré-écris en "xfce4-meta"

----------

## SlaXX

Non non justement, lors du dernier dispatch-conf, il a bien modifié le package.use pour bien mettre uniquement xfce4-meta et virer le reste.

Dans mon cas il a viré xfce4-xscreensaver, et a rajouté xfce4-meta.

----------

